
Image Holder – Self Hosted app for managing own images - popovmp
Image Holder is an open-source, self-hosted app for uploading and storing images. GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;PopovMP&#x2F;image-holder<p>I created it as an alternative to the free third party services like imgur.com or postimage.org in order to solve two main issues: improper advertisements on the image pages, unreliable persistent.<p>It happened that PostImage lost about 500 screenshots I&#x27;m posting in my support forum and it happens for a second time.<p>Now I started a simple node.js projects for holding private screenshots.<p>Here are the main characteristics of the app:<p><pre><code>  - Image Holder is a self hosted app on node.js
  - it provides a Drag &#x2F; Drop images upload.
  - it stores the files in a public local folder.
  - it may require a pass key for an upload (set in the server&#x27;s settings).
  - it shows the latest images preview on load.
  - it has a RegExp search through all uploaded images.
  - it manages duplicated files.
  - it validates the image size, file extension and the mime type.
</code></pre>
The app works pretty well for now. I have to make it creating a thumbnail of the uploaded images and presenting a proper link for a forum post. Because my forum uses BBCode, the link will be something like:<p><pre><code>  [URL=full-image-url][IMG]img-thumbnail-url[&#x2F;IMG][&#x2F;URL]
</code></pre>
Other formats are also possible.<p>Image Holder in action: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;image-holder.forexsb.com&#x2F;<p>Please fill free to clone and use the app. Feedback is welcome.
======
Runjozi
I love yr work

